# Minor mirror repair



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You are walking a fine line here. The process is called re-silvering and is expensive. I have only done this to old, period mirrors. Unless the glass is special in some way, a new mirror would be your best way out.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

We're talking really small scratches here. Definitely not worth re-slivering the whole thing. I figure if there were some way to just paint/touch up silver over the scratch, it wouldn't be obvious. Is re-silvering the whole thing the only way?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I've heard of 'touch-up' paints. Also heard that they only lasted long enough to sell the house.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

This is just a brainstorm...might not work at all....but what about some of that spray on chrome (from the back, obviously  )? Any thoughts on that. I know it's just paint really, but it's fairly reflective, might work for really small scratches.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

This subject came up on another site and involed antiques. If you Google re-silvering or mirror restoration, you will find that this is a pretty complex operation. Chrome spray paint could ruin the entire mirror.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Good 'nuf...I'll remember not to try that then


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

sherlock said:


> We're painting/upgrading all our bathrooms. They've all got these large (42X56) mirrors, that we'd like to reuse. However, they've got a few scratches on the back where the silvering has come off leaving dark spots. Is there any kind of silvering touch-up that we can use to salvage these otherwise fine mirrors?


 
New here but hope I can help and learn a few tricks.
What have I done :A little this and a lot of that. Added 12x24 room on back of house and all most done with 22x24 second floor, pluming wiring drywall 20 years under my belt and still learning.

I don't know where the scratches are but if not where they would be a problem you might want to 
consider etching kit from a craft store. I did one on my closet door and it looks nice but it was around the edges.
 2pyrs 
 .


----------

